# RV Cooking



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you cook much in your RV oven? Any particular bakeware you use and prefer for rv gas ovens? 

Read before that airbake pans are good, havent bought any yet though. 

Would pizza stones work?

If you do much cooking in your rv oven, I would like to hear what you have found works, doesnt work, brands etc...


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Only have the stove top (which by law doesn't have much BTU's, so I cook more outside). The only oven I have is a cast iron dutch oven (2 in fact).


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

So far I have cooked ribs in the oven, and I think biscuits. We usually cook outside too. Sorry, I don't have any good recommendations on what works best.


----------



## eanddrice (Nov 12, 2008)

We have cooked biscuits and cobblers. We mostly cook outside too. It has always cooked everything we put in it good.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Last October Michelle cooked up some stuffing and two full turkey thighs for Thanksgiving in ours and it was AWESOME!!! It was all you could smell on the camp site. The best Thanksgiving I ever had. I think she used either a low profile stone bakeware dish or a corning wear dish covering it with foil. I'm not to sure. We baked chocolate chip cookies in there a few time too. Other than that, all of our cooking is done outside.


----------

